# GE Spacemaker microwave no heat



## Logan2 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 2004 GE Spacemaker over the range microwave that will not heat and everything elese works fine. Model JVM1440BH01 Need help. Thanks


----------



## KJINTF (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi 
Not sure of your technical ability and the tools you have at hand 
I Googled repairing Microwave ovens and looked at a few You tube videos 
Microwave ovens are really very simple devices anyone with any technical ability should easily be able to repair them 
Safety is always a concern 2.4Gig radiaton and high voltage electricty at 60Hz 
If the turntable moves, the lamps come on, the display works, and still not heat 
There are only a few items that are left 
The Capacitor - looking at your model they are asking $49.00 for a capacitor which you can get at a high end electronics store for $5.00 
The HV Diode - I see they are asking $57.00 for the diode again I paid less than $3.00 for mine - if you are willing to solder and crimp wires
The transformer 
The Magnetron
Several simple easy checks for each of the items
Mine turned out to be the diode being shorted - Sharps parts wanted as much as $30.00 for the assembly 
I replaced the diode with a higher voltage temperature and current rated diode which cost me less than $3.00


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

KJINTF said:


> Hi
> 
> There are only a few items that are left
> The Capacitor - looking at your model they are asking $49.00 for a capacitor which you can get at a high end electronics store for $5.00
> ...


Don't forget the door switches, the pcb board to see if it is putting out voltage, and thermal fuses


----------

